# An irrigation Question



## Tim H (May 31, 2018)

I honestly don't know how irrigation systems work other than replacing individual sprinkler heads and adjusting the time it comes on.

I have one sprinkler head that continuously leaks water. It could be 24 hours after the last run and there is water trickling out of the sprinkler head. Should I be looking at another part of the system to fix the problem? Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Does it ever stop (48hr)? If so, then the head check valve is not working. You could unscrew the big top ring and clean the inside, inspect the seals.

If it doesn't stop, then you might have a leaking valve at the box for that zone that is not closing. You will need to gate off the water and inspect the valve internals seals.

You could also check if valve vs head via looking at the water meter. If there is water flowing at the valve, then the meter will increament (when nothing else in the house is flowing).


----------



## cigar smoker (Aug 19, 2018)

I have the same issue and believe it to be a diaphragm issue with the valve. Is the leaking sprinkler the the lowest in that zone? If so, probably needs the diaphragm replaced. My problem is I can't find the valve box for the last three zones...... I believe the sod we had put down shortly after the sprinkler system was installed covered it up. Like trying to find a needle in a hay stack. Anyone have any ideas other than getting someone out with a wire detector to trace the lines?

OP, I hope you find a solution!

TIA and sorry for posting a separate question with this thread.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

If it's the lowest sprinkler and it's leaking that's normal unless you have a check valve. If it has a check valve then that head/rotor needs replaced. See page 2

https://www.rainbird.com/sites/default/files/media/documents/2018-02/ts_5000Series.pdf


----------



## cigar smoker (Aug 19, 2018)

7474, thanks! However, my leaking is continuous over a period of time with the schedule turned off but main water line still on. I've also replaced the sprinkler head as my first remediation step, but still have the issue.


----------

